# Clearfork?



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

anyone one been to the fork recently? I was thinking about heading down there on friday if i cant get to the chagrin.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Your not fishing the fork! Today, or Wed! Shes got her zipper open .. lol .. Dams running hard!


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

That figures hopefully by friday it will back down to a normal flow. or hopefully the chagrin will be in decent enough shape. I have the day off and would like to take advantage of it. What sort of flys are the steelies hitting on this time of year?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

any caddis flys 12-14, egg pattens white, orange, pink, wolley buggers olive/ black/white #8-10


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

any updates? I saw on madriveroutfitters.com that the dam is not closed yet?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

now ......


----------

